# How much should you charge for the eyeshadow/eyebrow application only for a make up lesson?



## designsbyshan (Oct 2, 2012)

*How much should you charge for the eyeshadow/eyebrow application only for a make up lesson?*

The client only wants the eyebrow/eyeshadow lesson so how would I charge for that lesson alone?


----------

